# Black Pepper?



## PeterAtwood (May 4, 2008)

I'm curious about the rules for black pepper. Specifically where to use and where not to use. I like pepper and use it a lot but sometimes if a dish calls for other spices such as paprika I don't know  if it is a good idea to add black pepper or not. Anybody have stories of too much or inappropriate pepper usage?


----------



## GB (May 4, 2008)

I do not think there are any real rules of thumb for pepper aside from the fact that pepper burns at high heat so you need to be careful of that.


----------



## middie (May 4, 2008)

I put pepper on or in almost everything I make.


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2008)

PeterAtwood said:


> I'm curious about the rules for black pepper.......


 
I didn't get that memo.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't hesitate to use black pepper and paprika in the same dish. Pepper has a distinct flavor not matched by real peppers (capsicum). Many dishes use several different peppers in the same dish to geta blend of different flavors.


----------



## mcnerd (May 4, 2008)

The only time I don't add Black Pepper is when I add White Pepper.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2008)

Here is a rule for you. When possible, always use fresh ground black pepper instead of pre-ground. Pre-ground looses its flavor very quickly as the oils that give pepper its flavor disappear shortly after the peppercorns are ground.


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'll continue experimenting.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

I use fresh black pepper in/on everything.  In fact, your 'proper' bechamel would call for white pepper.  I don't like the flavor of white pepper and actually like to see the black pepper flakes in what I'm eating.  Kind of like seeing the vanilla seeds in your ice cream.

The only time I use the pre ground pepper is when I'm BBQing.  It takes forever to make a rub with fresh ground pepper using a hand operated peppermill.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2008)

Jeekinz, get yourself a coffee grinder to use for pepper (and other spices). That is how I grind my pepper for rubs and it works great.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

GB said:


> Jeekinz, get yourself a coffee grinder to use for pepper (and other spices). That is how I grind my pepper for rubs and it works great.


 
Yeah, I've been meaning to do that.  I've actually grabbed the "coffee grinder" before and thought 'How bad would one time be?...It's only once?'  ....and decided against it.  I drink Folgers in the big ol tub.  The guests might be a tad thrown by the flavor though.  LOL


----------



## GB (May 4, 2008)

That would sure wake you up in the morning!


----------



## babetoo (May 4, 2008)

i love pepper, black pepper, i put on pretty much everything i cook or eat. cept dessert. maybe because i don't us any salt cept in baking. i use a container up very quickly.


babe


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2008)

Even though I love herbs/spices/flavorings of all kinds, I'm not the hugest fan  of pepper. Yet, having said that, I usually follow recipes calling for pepper and ALWAYS use freshly ground pepper.  As someone already said, the flavor is far better when freshly ground.  I couldn't tell  you how many years it's been since  I've purchased one of those  "red-and-white" boxes of   ground  pepper.


----------



## CharlieD (May 4, 2008)

I hate black pepper, with passion. I avoid it as much as possible. End of story


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 4, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> I hate black pepper, with passion. I avoid it as much as possible. End of story


 WOW! Charlie I use it lightly or heavy depending on what I am making. So I guess cracked black pepper is like Kryptonite to you


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

The only rules I have seen about black pepper are the ones my urologist gave me.  No black pepper (kidney stones).  I can compromise a little, but I can't give it up!  I love black pepper, especially freshly, coarsely ground.

As far as what to put it in, it just depends on your tastes.  I love it in a lot of things.

Barbara


----------



## miniman (May 5, 2008)

The only time I've raised an eyebrow over using black pepper is when I saw a TV chef putting it on strawbeerries!. I'm not sure about that.
DW had a friend who covered everything savoury she ate with pepper, clouds of the stuff.


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

miniman said:


> The only time I've raised an eyebrow over using black pepper is when I saw a TV chef putting it on strawbeerries!. I'm not sure about that...


That sounds strange to me too, but I have accidentally gotten pepper on cantaloupe while peppering my eggs, and it tasted fine.  So who knows?!

Barbara


----------



## Mel! (May 5, 2008)

My rule is if you like it use it.
Anyway, I think it is best added freshly ground and after the dish is cooked. 
I just leave the pepper grinder on the table and everybody can add as much as they want.

Mel


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 5, 2008)

I see we have a wide range of opinions!


----------



## GB (May 5, 2008)

miniman said:


> The only time I've raised an eyebrow over using black pepper is when I saw a TV chef putting it on strawbeerries!. I'm not sure about that.
> DW had a friend who covered everything savoury she ate with pepper, clouds of the stuff.


You should really try it in strawberries. It is a really interesting and pleasing flavor combination.


----------



## CharlieD (May 5, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> WOW! Charlie I use it lightly or heavy depending on what I am making. So I guess cracked black pepper is like Kryptonite to you


 
Pretty much so. All my life I hated spicy foods my mom used to make. Only now I realise it was the black pepper. I actually like spicy food and use a lot of cayene pepper and other hot peppers. But none of that black powder, yuk.


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2008)

I can't think of a time not to use black pepper except in desserts....and the Lord knows I will try it in that as well!


----------



## middie (May 5, 2008)

GB said:


> You should really try it in strawberries. It is a really interesting and pleasing flavor combination.


 
On apples too... yum


----------



## AllenOK (May 6, 2008)

I have two pepper mills, one for black pepper, one for white.  I usually grind some black pepper into foods that I've cooked shortly before they're done.  Stir, taste.  I under-season food at home, as my family can't handle highly-seasoned foods.  After I plate dinner, I'll grind a little more black pepper for mine.

I will mix white and black pepper, usually with cayenne, for Cajun food.


----------



## JPolito830 (May 7, 2008)

I also have two mills...I think pepper is my favorite spice by far.  It goes on EVERYTHING


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2008)

This is a great spice.  I have a vivid memory of the first time I used a pepper mill and smelled and tasted freshly ground pepper.  WOW, what a difference.  I no longer use pre-ground pepper.  If I don;t have a pepper mill, I pass on the pepper.


----------



## GB (May 7, 2008)

I am the same way Andy. The pre-ground stuff to me is just like dust you find around your house. It is not something I would ever want to eat.


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 7, 2008)

What's your favorite brands and types of pepper? I have used regular black peppercorns for years that are probably store brand. I just picked up a bottle of McCormick multicolored peppercorns that I'm about to try too though. Years ago I remember using preground white pepper but I have not had it in the spice cabinet for a long time.  

I recently purchased a very nice medium height wooden mill. I think it's maple or ash maybe. For 20 years I've had a small stainless and aluminum mill but I was never that crazy about it and the control was so-so. Wow, what a difference a quality French mill makes.


----------



## GB (May 7, 2008)

Here are my favorite. I go with the extra bold.


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for that link. They have a great selection of spices.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2008)

They are the only place I buy my spices now. Their prices are great and the quality is top notch.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2008)

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on some Penzey's spices, but I have to admit, I will probably still buy the "dust" pepper. While the taste isn't near as good as fresh ground, there are times I prefer not to have a course pepper grinding on my food.
One of those times is when I have hot pasta with butter. I like to put a fair amount of pepper on it, too, but the only texture I want is the pasta, not pepper grindings. There's a couple other things, too. Maybe I need to get a better pepper mill..... if they make one that will grind fine pepper.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2008)

Most pepper mills are adjustable and can grind very fine.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2008)

Any recommendations, GB?


----------



## GB (May 11, 2008)

William Bound and Peaugeot both make excellent pepper mills. They cost a bit of money, but they work very well. I have not been able to spend my money on either yet so I just bought a cheapo pepper ball. I usually prefer my pepper with a larger grind so I am not sure how fine it gets, but there is an adjustment on it.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check out the pepper ball, since I don't want to spend a lot of money on a mill either right now. I was boggled when I was looking at them last year, after the one my sister gave me broke. I ended up with one from Wally World that has an adjustment knob, but it seems better suited to keeping the lid on. Very hard to fill, too.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 11, 2008)

I keep three pepper mills in my kitchen.  I don't think that I ever intended to have three, it just happened.  Two have fine and course black pepper settings, and the third is filled with a triple blend.  I also, when possible, grind cloves, allspice, cinnamon and other hard spices in very small quantities with a mortar and pestle.  This is a lot of work, but the results are worth it. What is left over I store in very small jars.  Most, if not all, spices lose flavor very quickly when ground.  I put pepper in everything except desserts.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2008)

Question: How do you measure fresh ground pepper for a recipe? Do you grind it into something (small plastic storage container) so you can measure a tsp out, or eyeball it. I just eyeballed it for something, but I'm curious how close I actually came.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2008)

Pepper is never something that needs to be exact. I always eyeball it.


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2008)

It called for 1/4 tsp of garlic and I eyeballed that, but it was chopped up on a board and easier to see what I was adding. The pepper I put directly into the bowl and it was harder to tell as it was floating around


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 11, 2008)

i love lots of it on grilled tomatoes!


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 11, 2008)

I just eyball it and stay a little light.  Pepper can always be added later during final seasoning.  I tend to be more careful with garlic.  It works better up front, and is easy to overdue.


----------



## mcnerd (May 11, 2008)

The only time I use pre-ground pepper is for recipes that calls for other than final seasoning.   I save my cracked pepper for when I can truly appreciate it.


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 12, 2008)

They made the eye before the measuring cup.


----------



## Harborwitch (May 13, 2008)

We have a peppermill for white peppercorns, one for the 4 color blend, two for black pepper,  and then we roast our peppercorns and crush them in the mortar & pestle.  Roasting them just makes them so intense.  I also have green and pink peppercorns.  

Pepper on strawberries with balsamic vinegar is to die for.  Lovely lovely!  Hmmm I have some strawberries. . . . .


----------



## Billdolfski (May 22, 2008)

Get Tellicherry and crack/grind your own.  I'm sure this has been said.


----------

